# Repairing cracks in ceiling w/ trusses



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm currently working on a master bath remodel. There are hairline cracks along every drywall seam. The roof is trusses w/ 2x4's on 24" centers. There is blown insulation above. The house is only 15 yrs old and the drywall is glued and screwed.

Currently my plan of attack is to just tape over the seams w/ a tight weave mesh tape and blend using all purpose pre mix. 

Anything wrong w/ that. Any other suggestions? I'm a little worried about call backs on this one if I don't get it right.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Or you could redrywall it the seams running the other way:whistling


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

That was my other thought. Kind of a real PIA because there is a big skylight dead center of this relatively small room.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I bet the last drywaller used mesh tape and that's why you have hairline cracks, use paper tape and get the job done quit screwin around with mesh tape it's garbage:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Handy, odds are the bond on the tape came loose. you need to peel all the loose tape off. Kinda tedious but this step needs to be done. This should leave you a ''trough'' wide enough for 2'' mesh to fit in.then add new screws along the seam. Then spray 3M adhesive and lay the new tape in and finish.

It's not as hard as it sounds. If you just tape over cracks without repairing the problem they will just come back in time.

We've always thought that sometimes the finishers may have added too much water to the bazooka mud and the bond on the tape may have gave way. Humidity,Hurricanes,Who knows?

Good luck!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> I bet the last drywaller used mesh tape and that's why you have hairline cracks, use paper tape and get the job done quit screwin around with mesh tape it's garbage:thumbsup:


Sorry Frank, I've peeled hundreds of feet of paper out...........Never mesh.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Frankawitz said:


> I bet the last drywaller used mesh tape and that's why you have hairline cracks, use paper tape and get the job done quit screwin around with mesh tape it's garbage:thumbsup:


All paper in this house. No inside corners are cracked just the flats on the ceiling.

Thanks for the tips BigShoe. I'll give it a go


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

Did HO say how long the crack have been there? Did they say they noticed then shortly after the home was built? If yes i would bet it was caused by the insulator when they blew it in. I just had this problem a few months ago for the first time ever! Rocked two houses for a new builder got a call from him saying all the ceilings in the first rancher i did for him where cracked. Never had this problem before but I figured what the hell anything is possible so I ate it and fixed for free. Next house came up, got rocked, and ring ring the same phone call all ceilings where cracked. not a single problem on any walls on both jobs. Then it hit me! The second house had A vaulted ceiling that was insulated with regular bat insulation and that ceiling was perfect so I asked the builder how the rest of the homes where being insulated? and his response was they walk around above the ceilings/attic space and blow it in. Well there you go! both jobs where 24" center trusses that IMO are junk with flimsy little 2x4's butted end to end. There is just way to much deflection in the ceilings while those guys are stepping on all the trusses to get to every corner of the house and is the cause of the problem! Needless to say I got my money and my pride back....


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

VanGoghFinish said:


> Did HO say how long the crack have been there? Did they say they noticed then shortly after the home was built? If yes i would bet it was caused by the insulator when they blew it in. I just had this problem a few months ago for the first time ever! Rocked two houses for a new builder got a call from him saying all the ceilings in the first rancher i did for him where cracked. Never had this problem before but I figured what the hell anything is possible so I ate it and fixed for free. Next house came up, got rocked, and ring ring the same phone call all ceilings where cracked. not a single problem on any walls on both jobs. Then it hit me! The second house had A vaulted ceiling that was insulated with regular bat insulation and that ceiling was perfect so I asked the builder how the rest of the homes where being insulated? and his response was they walk around above the ceilings/attic space and blow it in. Well there you go! both jobs where 24" center trusses that IMO are junk with flimsy little 2x4's butted end to end. There is just way to much deflection in the ceilings while those guys are stepping on all the trusses to get to every corner of the house and is the cause of the problem! Needless to say I got my money and my pride back....


Oh yeah Im a paper guy! No mesh tape here :no: just for so small repair work once in a while.:whistling


----------



## elliot (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you try to pick at the crack with the corner of your knife sometimes with the hairline cracks the crack does not go completely through. The deflection causes just the spackle at the seam to pop.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Take your hand with palm side down and rub one of your fingernails on the ceiling across one of the seems. If the tape has lost its bond you will hear a hollow sound as you run your finger nail across the seem. 

If the tape still has a good bond you could go over it. Depending on the texture though you might want to pull the tape off anyway because it will help you hide your seems.

Also would not be a bad idea to make sure all is screwed well. If not put some extra in.


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

elliot said:


> Did you try to pick at the crack with the corner of your knife sometimes with the hairline cracks the crack does not go completely through. The deflection causes just the spackle at the seam to pop.


The technique you speak of is one I use all the time. especially on butt joints when some of my finishers in the past over thin the mud and then wipe every last drop of compound out from behind the tape. Next when top coat is applied the center on the tape will bubble out and you will be left with a hollow line in the middle of the whole butt joint when compound dries. Or even worse they show up after paint is applied.But anyway I an extremely anal about my finish work and anytime I have a issue with a crack I dig out the entire tape seam no matter what. I never tape or spackle over the problem. Im sure there are some guys that have had this same problem with butt joints and could not figure out why.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

That's good enough for me boys. I'll tear out the paper and re-tape by the end of the week after I'm done crawling around in the attic for electrical upgrades. Shouldn't be toooooo bad. Maybe 4 or five seams total. I'll let you know what I come up w/.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> I bet the last drywaller used mesh tape and that's why you have hairline cracks, use paper tape and get the job done quit screwin around with mesh tape it's garbage:thumbsup:


so say the actual structure doesn't move.. would you still feel the same about mesh? Would it matter? I think not.


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

VanGoghFinish said:


> The technique you speak of is one I use all the time. especially on butt joints when some of my finishers in the past over thin the mud and then wipe every last drop of compound out from behind the tape. Next when top coat is applied the center on the tape will bubble out and you will be left with a hollow line in the middle of the whole butt joint when compound dries. Or even worse they show up after paint is applied.But anyway I an extremely anal about my finish work and anytime I have a issue with a crack I dig out the entire tape seam no matter what. I never tape or spackle over the problem. Im sure there are some guys that have had this same problem with butt joints and could not figure out why.


Stupid me! just realized i quoted the wrong post.....:laughing: I meant to quote CrpnterFrk on his suggested technique on how to check seams for loose tape. O well you all get my point.


----------

